# Consiglio Gioco d'Avventura e altro



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi volevo 2 giochi...uno d'avventura (apparte Uncharted, The Last of Us, Mass Effect e Tomb Raider)
e uno magari che c'è la possibilità di divertirsi anche giocando con due joystick

consigli?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Resident Evil è bellissimo da giocare in modalità coop offline ( cioè con un amico, con due joystick).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Resident Evil è bellissimo da giocare in modalità coop offline ( cioè con un amico, con due joystick).



mmm quelli per la PS1 erano fantastici...avevo una paura tremenda


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Dicembre 2013)

Avventura direi i due Infamous, Enslaved e DMC


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2013)

Infamous 1 e 2.
Se ti piace però anche il platform ti straconsiglio anche Rayman Origins e Legends.


----------



## Butcher (10 Dicembre 2013)

Dead Space 1-2, il 3 fa schifo.


----------



## Bawert (10 Dicembre 2013)

I Batman e gli altri che ti hanno già consigliato


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2013)

col multiplayer call of duty se ti piacciono i giochi di guerra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

grazie a tutti per i consigli...mi avete detto più titoli voi che un forum di videogiochi


----------

